
ASK HN: Facebook European Ruling - dguillot
What if I use a VPN pointing to a server in Europe, create a Facebook profile with a Europe country as my country. Does this means my data won&#x27;t be sold without my consent?
======
cimmanom
To use Facebook they'll require you to consent to having your data sold; that
consent will just have to be marginally more explicit than before. If you
don't consent, you won't be allowed to use Facebook.

~~~
dguillot
I'm not European, I thought that the used would be able to still have access
to Facebook without them selling the used data.

~~~
cimmanom
Pretty sure it's just that they now need a European's consent to sell their
data. But FB will never offer the option to use their platform without having
your data collected and sold. So if you refuse consent, they refuse you
access.

~~~
fairpx
Was wondering the same thing. tnx for the perspective

